# Gyms in reading



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

what gyms do people train at or have trained at before in reading i currently train at fitness first its ok but am looking to change


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

solidcecil said:


> what gyms do people train at or have trained at before in reading i currently train at fitness first its ok but am looking to change


I use Fitness First Tilehurst regularly but it's a $hithole IMO.

It's a cheap $hithole though which is why I use it !!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah thats were i train at the moment its alright got most things you need but getting really busy now


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

solidcecil said:


> yeah thats were i train at the moment its alright got most things you need but getting really busy now


I only ever use it first thing in the mornings 6.30am-8.00am weekdays and

8.00am-9.30am weekends.

Evenings is a joke and I'm guaranteed to end up rowing with someone doing bicep curls in the squat rack !!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yup thats the one i always end up having to stand about for 20mins just to use any bench to do some skull crushers! pathetic

do you know any other good gyms in reading though?

i went to look at tnt (tiny) and at rivermead (no freeweights) but i got told there was a new gym just opended in the little industrial esstate oppiste rivermead you know were colours usted to be? went down there on my bike to try and find it but no luck??


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/27409-gym-you-use.html



> Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry
> 
> Adzk469/Flex/Coventry
> 
> ...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Darylbethyname said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/27409-gym-you-use.html


cheers man but none of them are near reading still trying to find a good one! GRRR might have to save up and open my own :thumbup1:


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Pulse8 is pretty good mate but may be a bit out of your way. It's over by Woodley in Sindlesham.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2008)

hows bracknell for you bodyzone at bracknell sport centre:bounce:


----------

